# Oracle Anzeige aller Tabellen (ohne Systemtabellen usw)



## hoellenhund (25. September 2007)

Hallo,

weiß einer wie der sql befehl lautet um sich alle normalen Datentabellen ohne Systemtabellen usw anzeigen zu lassen?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. September 2007)

Hallo,

wie wärs denn mit:

```
select table_name from user_tables;
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## hoellenhund (25. September 2007)

damit bekomme ich nur nen paar tabellen angezeigt


----------



## dbwizard (25. September 2007)

hoellenhund hat gesagt.:


> damit bekomme ich nur nen paar tabellen angezeigt




- Nun, dass war doch deine Frage ? Mit SELECT * FROM user_tables gibst noch weitere INfo's...Oder habe wir deine Frage falsch vestanden ?


Gruss


----------



## mschuetzda (25. September 2007)

hoellenhund hat gesagt.:


> damit bekomme ich nur nen paar tabellen angezeigt



Hallo,
falls Du die Tabellen von mehreren Usern "...ohne Systemtabellen usw ..." sehen möchtest brauchst Du entsprechende Rechte bzw. eine Rolle (z.B. DBA) und dann kannst Du mit

SELECT * FROM all_tables WHERE  owner NOT IN ('SYS', 'SYSTEM', 'XYZ', 'UVW') 

noch mehr Infos wie STORAGE-Parameter u.a. bekommen


----------

